# Hỏi đáp bình sữa Upis của Kids Plaza



## Phuong anh Lina (11/9/20)

Các mom ơi, các mom có ai đã dùng bình sữa Upis của Kids Plaza cho bé nhà mình chưa ạ? Em mới là lần đầu có em bé nên chưa biết gì cả các mom ạ, đang tìm hiểu thông tin mà thấy ngập thông tin quá, mom nào dùng rồi cho em xin ít review với ạ, Em cảm ơn các mom.


----------



## quốc hùng (26/9/20)

mình toàn mua ngoài Kids Plaza   đó


----------



## Phuong anh Lina (16/10/20)

quốc hùng nói:


> mình toàn mua ngoài Kids Plaza   đó


thế hả anh, sản phẩm tốt không anh?


----------



## amy le (28/10/20)

mình cũng không rõ nữa nhưng mom nên tìm hiểu thật kỹ


----------

